# Any better way to secure the cadence sensor?



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a Garmin 800 and cadence sensor, I seem to always knock the sensor sideway so it goes inward to the rear wheel if I fall. I probably should have checked after I fall to make sure it's fine, but is there a better way of mounting the sensor to the bike frame?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

I have the same sensor and have yet to hit it enough to push it inwards. I would just try using the next size up zipties and ensure that they are really tight. I know that the ones that came with it were really flimsy and I coule never get them down all the way. 

KIN


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Kin, I'll use the bigger size zipties. Come to think of it, right now I can push the sensor inwards with some force. Is yours like that or it doesn't seem to move at all?


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just get a set of rare earth magnets off of Ebay and attach them to your crankset's pedal inserts. Works like a charm.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

D1PHAM said:


> Just get a set of rare earth magnets off of Ebay and attach them to your crankset's pedal inserts. Works like a charm.


If you read the post, it is about the sensor, not the magnets.

Mine does move if I push it but its pretty tight down. I have only had it move once and it when i recovered from a slip at a stop light and clipped it pretty good. Ones you have it positioned, it is farely safe.

KIN


----------



## airman (Jan 13, 2004)

htjunkie said:


> I have a Garmin 800 and cadence sensor, I seem to always knock the sensor sideway so it goes inward to the rear wheel if I fall. I probably should have checked after I fall to make sure it's fine, but is there a better way of mounting the sensor to the bike frame?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If the sensor moves when you smack it, that is probably better than having it mounted so rigidly that it breaks...

Another simple option is to put some two-sided tape where the slipping is. There are different types of two-sided tape - the kind you use for photos that has minimal grip... and some crazy strong stuff that takes a jack hammer to remove. Choose the one that best suits and you will avoid the nuisance movement.

For my setup I just pull tightly on the zip ties with my pliers until the "click-lock" stops and that is secure enough.

Good luck


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for the suggestions, I'll look for some double-sided foam tape to see if help.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

I like the Bontrager cadence sensor...the band slips over the crank arm and stays in place...no zip ties or 2x sticky tape.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

put a piece of rubber underneath it. or that rubberized electrical tape to increase friction. Then I cranked down on the zip ties to really secure it. Never had a problem.


----------

